
Drugstore drones: UPS will fly CVS prescriptions to U.S. customers - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ups-drone/drugstore-drones-ups-will-fly-cvs-prescriptions-to-u-s-customers-idUSKBN1X028E
======
m463
Are they doing this in hard mode? If they are doing something like flying
opioids, I think things will go wrong.

